# I need advise what to write for PE Civil PM depth



## Vinsanity (Nov 20, 2007)

to give you a background, I have been unto structural design for 12.5 years and wondering if this would be ok to write for PM or go for less code dependent Im refering to Geotech...any advise guys???, since they change lots of stuff on Structural PM Depth Code , AISC, ACI etc..etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^ I think others can give you discipline-specific advice, but I would say that if you have been doing structural work AND you are familiar with the codes referenced for the exam then you should engage that discipline. While needing specific codes and SHOULD be a consideration, your understanding of the discipline I think is even more important. That understanding is what is going to enable you the pass the exam - not taking a different discipline that you might prepare for because you feel you need less materials.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 20, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ I think others can give you discipline-specific advice, but I would say that if you have been doing structural work AND you are familiar with the codes referenced for the exam then you should engage that discipline. While needing specific codes and SHOULD be a consideration, your understanding of the discipline I think is even more important. That understanding is what is going to enable you the pass the exam - not taking a different discipline that you might prepare for because you feel you need less materials.
> :2cents:
> 
> JR






Thanks JR I will take your advice.


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 20, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> Thanks JR I will take your advice.




So what do you guys suggest study materials for PE Civil Structural Depth PM, I need advice on how to and what materials i need for PE Exam


----------



## Jtiger (Jun 25, 2008)

I would take all listed code books like ACI, ASCE 7, AISC steel manual, etc. but just remember that you are an engineer and have a degree and your mind is a problem solver. You'd be surprised what you can "figure out" during the exam time by controling your nerves and being logical. You can usually get it down to a 50/50 choice. Good luck.


----------

